# Check Out This Guys Buildups



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I found this while surfing the web: http://www.simonmercs.biz/ontheworkbench.html


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Holy crap !! What a site, and what fantastic models. Another perfectly good reason for me to NOT do spaceships !!!
Dabbler

Thanks Dr. Pretorious for making me feel totally inadequate.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

No problem, anytime:jest:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

OH MY GOD!!!! What a fantastic site!!!! Thanks for the link!!


Wayne


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks DR. PRETORIOUS! a few months ago i stumbled across this site but lost the link and forgot about it.They really have some cool models! And i thought i was being clever installing crude lights inside my polar lights J2 kit.I love what they did with the flying sub kit,and the enterprise made me drool. :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I know of Simon's work. He has been posting over at Doc's Modeling Madness forum. Really great guy, and he does some amazing models. He usually updates about twice a week, at his site.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

incredible stuff ! thanks for the link . 
hb


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*....well, gosh.....*

*Well thanks guys! Nice to know my work is appreciated out there. Check out my partners site, Jack Brunner, at Fuzznoggin'Creations as well, his Enterprise "A" 1/350th is about the best version of that model I have ever seen. And thank you Lloyd Collins, you always have nice things to say about my stuff. Sorry I haven't been to Doc's lately, been real busy with the Nostromo prop re-creation. Check it out at www.simonmercs.biz, I just completely revamped the site in honor of 3 years on the internet, as of last week. I don't update as often now, this has turned out to be an extremely busy Summer work load, but I try and add new things once in a while. Take care all!* :wave:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*NOSTROMO Pictures*

Here's the latest item out of my studio, the Nostromo Commercial Towing Vessel from "Alien". It's the rare Halcyon 1/960th version of the kit. Interior lighting, pulsing Engines, Landing Lights and fiber optic details on the antenna's, and a weathered exterior per reference pics of the real prop. Hope you like it!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Simon,very nice work !!!! by the way, thats my personal avatar


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

model maker said:


> Simon,very nice work !!!! by the way, thats my personal avatar


 Will choose another, was in the mix on selections, sorry about that!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

OK, is this one OK with everyone? Since I make a lot of these Jupiter 2's it feels right. Anyway I can get my usual "Papa Smurf" avatar to work here?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

hi Simon and thanks ! your work is truly outstanding.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks very much! I've heard very good things about this site from Jack, so I decided to check it out after I found the flattering comments you guys posted on my work! Made me warm and "fuzzy" all over.*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> *Thanks very much! I've heard very good things about this site from Jack, so I decided to check it out after I found the flattering comments you guys posted on my work! Made me warm and "fuzzy" all over.*


 you are a true artist, i know because i have your website in my favorites list and check out your work on a daily basis, truly magnificent work !


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Well, gosh, I am really tickled to hear that! Glad you enjoy the pictures. I do love what I do for a living. I hope it shines through on my efforts. Lots of people are very positive towards my stuff, so it spurs me on to do better, and better work. Just starting my third year on the net, so Jack and I hope to expand into other areas. Have a great weekend, the Wife has a little "to-do" list for me, so I'm offline for a while. Take care.*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Cool stuff. Great to hear someone is making money doing something they like!

Original link has changed: try this one:

http://www.simonmercs.biz/


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

This past Christmas, while vacationing in FL, I had the pleasure of meeting Simon at his Daytona Beach shop. Being the first time I ever seen his work in person I have to say that the pictures you see don't do the actual works justice. The attention to detail, along with crisp, clean airbrush work left me humbled to say the least - things the camera just didn't pick up on. From his Irwin Allen collection to the Star Trek Destroyer (scratchbuild), it just doesn't get any better.

He's a very talented modeler and a great person. It's a pleasure to be in partnership with him

Jack
http://www.fuzznoggincreations.com


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Hats off to to this guy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*OOooooh Stop! Your making me blush!!! Glads everyone likes the work, that's the main part. Yes, I get paid, and it pays the bills, but the real "gold" is when a client calls you up, excited like a kid on Christmas morning, and tells you how much he loves the build you sent him. To me that's really important. I've actually had some CEO's, "big shot" types, call me, and cry a bit on the phone, when I sent them their order, said "It made me feel like a kid again" . Try to imagine how good that would make you feel, to give somebody back that feeling they had as a curious 6 year old watching his first episode of "Lost in Space" in the early sixties. So it isn't all about money, there's way more to it than that. These items have emotional connections when you really try to capture the past with them. So I try real hard to add that little "magic" in each build. The site was completely revamped a few days ago, so go through steve244's link, or my personal listing's link, to access the site. Old links won't work anymore. Thanks all, you made my Saturday much nicer! *

:wave:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Hello fellow modelers! I have posted a few pictues of my work in the gallery/photo album section of this site. Please take a moment to check them out, or visit the website to see much more of these builds. Let me know what you think of the ones posted. I am starting to feel "right at home" here! Thanks for all the positive comments, much appreciated!*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Heh, my favorite is the UFO page.

Nice job lighting the invaders ufo.

Here's my roswell: it got hijacked by earth interests:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The Moffat Field Blimp hanger! LOL


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Nice "FX" style image steve244, well done! Your gallery has excellent work Y3a, love the train layouts! Nice to see other's work, all good stuff!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*


model maker said:



Simon,very nice work !!!! by the way, thats my personal avatar

Click to expand...

 Thanks to Hank, I have my personal avatar back! I was known as "Papa Smurf" in the media biz, and the name has stuck throughout my career. How I got that name is a long story, but it is the one I use on all forums where I post. Thanks very much Hank!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Enterprise A project!*

*I finally got a client that could afford a studio quality version of the big PL 1/350th Enterprise NCC-1701-A! This is a long project, averaging 4-6 months to complete, and it has a serious price tag. Beware of those builders that charge a ridiculously low fee for this build, and promise it within weeks. The time it takes to do this build right, without ugly seams and prominent light leaks, is in the months, not weeks. I'll post an occasional update on this project when it begins in September. Check out my talented partners site, fuzznoggin creations, he has one completed posted there, that's how it's done right.*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Simon, now this is a project that i am going to follow, i am not a big trek fan, just a fan of your outstanding work !
Bert


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've been a fan of Simon's work for quite some time now. He is a true artiste! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i like your web page !


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Bert! I've really enjoyed your posts and pics over the years, too!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

your welcome and thanks also.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

*Thanks guys! It's very cool to hear positive comments like these from other builders, makes me feel like I'm making a difference in the realm. I promise this will be an outstanding project! I've been asking a price that few were willing to pay, but a client had enough faith in my abilities to pay it without whining about it. I'll be done with other projects on the schedule by around September, and then this will be my main focus for several months. My biz partner, Jack Brunner, of Fuzznoggin Creations, has done what I consider the very best version out of any posted versions on the web. He'll be giving me pointers when he visits in July. I'll try and make mine unique with certain details I am already planning. Right now, it's the Spindrift that requires my attention, I'll be starting the electronics install later this week, as most of the prep is done*.

:thumbsup:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words for I am humbled by the great master himself, Mr. Mercs.  I look forward to our next historical summit meeting this July :hat: . And for those of you watching, look forward to a big announcement.

....cool site there Perfesser


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fokkerpilot said:


> ....cool site there Perfesser


Thanks, fokker! I've enjoyed your posts and works as well and can't wait for the announcement--I'm sure it will be something good! :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Spindrift Project*

*Here's a few early shots of a light test in the Polar Lights Spindrift Cockpit with after market augments by Trylon. I have added a lot of details and the Fiber Optics in the Control Panels really adds a nice touch! Try to remember that this kit is only around 8-9 inches long, so the Cockpit may be a couple of inches square in size. Even with a decent Camera, I'm having trouble keeping this tiny enlarged image in focus. I'll have more on this build in the near future!*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very nice. Will the cabin have mood lighting?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Now that's startin' to look VERY pretty :thumbsup: 
Nice work so far ! Keep it going.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Steve244 said:


> Very nice. Will the cabin have mood lighting?



*Yes, I plan on lighting it romantic-style, just the thing for crashing into unknown Planets!*

:tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very inspiring build-up, Simon! That is one of the most accurate models every created of a TV spaceship. I've been prepping mine a little lately trying to figure out how far to go with it.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

very nice !!!!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

*Appreciate the positive comments guys! This is just the "rough" stage still, I still have a lot more refining to do on it. It should be quite a "light show" when completed. There are pulsing Engine Grilles front and rear, a Hallway Light that will give the upper Dome a nice glow, and the Dome will be frosted like the prop version in my reference material. The Passenger Cabin's rear wall is also illuminated with the "pulsing" effect. Still around 2 weeks work left on this miniature. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I was thinking a modified Spindrift could be Jane Fonda's vessel in Barbarella. I can't remember anything except fur and weightless Jane, but the Spindrift seems more suited to personal space shag wagon than commercial transport. Pulsing lights and all...

hmmmm.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Pulsing Fur??????*

*...Dude, that's all anyone remembers from that movie, Jane....weightless...fur..., Mmmmm...... * 

:devil:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Spindrift Light Test Ii*

*The Spindrift prop reproduction is almost completed. Here's a few pics of the latest light tests conducted. Should have final shots by early next week!*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Spindrift Completed!*

*Here's a few shots of the finished Spindrift, hope you like it! Lot's more pics on the website, and some new film clips!*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL! The weathering and paint job are freakin' PERFECT! The lighting job is incredible as well.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Gee thanks!*

*Thanks Perfesser! Went by some archived prop pictures I have, I gave it my best shot! Glad you like it! * :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

outstanding as usual simon really nice


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

It just don't get any better than that :thumbsup: Super Job my friend!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

where's Jane? :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Steve244 said:


> where's Jane? :thumbsup:


 *I've got her installing some fur in the Passenger Cabin....* :jest:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Simon,

I just spotted this thread. 

Although I mostly do figures....GEEZ...you've got some talent! TOTALLY loved your site!:thumbsup: 

Nice execution on those kits! Loved the lighting! Thanks for sharing!

What would be nice is to do one with a step-by-step to help others who are inspired to try it sometime. How you accomplished the effect.
I'm guessing that you also use PhotoShop for your backgrounds?
I often wondered how people get their pictures to look so darn natural.

Keep up the great work!...

MMM


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Hi there!*

*Thanks MonsterModelMan, very kind of you to say that! I actually used to post a "step by step" journal on page "Workbench" for the first couple of years I had the website running. Unfortunately, the biz has gotten very competitive, and those "trade secrets" are being used by builders who undercut the true price of such "works of art", bidding against me in the marketplace. Many have claimed that certain concepts I came up with were their ideas on other forums I run into. So I now only post "glimpses" of the project being built at the time, and final pictures. I didn't mind sharing, but this is my business, and how I make a living, so it ended a few months ago. The client gets a complete record of the project however, on CD-ROM format, so the information is passed on, but selectively. In a perfect world I could share openly, but it's just not that way in the "real" world. I'm sure most will understand my point.*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*On the pictures, I'm a total goof with image programs, so people send me JPEGS of my models with backgrounds they thought were appropriate for the subject. They are very much appreciated! I had a contest last year for this very kind of stuff to add a little "spark" to my site. The rules are simple, do not alter the model in any way, it must be simply "cut-out" and pasted on any background. Altering a model image is cheating, the model or prop should look as it was created. I may have another this year if I have the time, but presently I am booked until next year, so maybe the year after.*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Flying Sub Project!*

*Here's a few exterior shots of the last version of the prop recreaction of the Flying Sub from "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea", an updated version is currently in production. This is the Monogram kit which will include after-market kits by Gillusions. Accurized "Hexagon Floor" with illumination, and a very cool "Pulsing" Fusion Wall as well. I've gone into some depth on getting the real colors of the actual Irwin Allen screen-used prop, and it is quite different than the kit supplied information I've relied on before in simpler model displays, go figure. A model display is not as accurate as a prop reproduction which is more expensive and time consuming to produce. This should be one of the most accurate small scale versions ever built! I plan on adding a lot of fiber optic Control Panel details like in the Spindrift. I'll update this when I get to more interesting stages and have interior shots posted on the website.*


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> * This should be one of the most accurate small scale versions ever built! I plan on adding a lot of fiber optic Control Panel details like in the Spindrift. *


*.*

*I'll be over tomorrow to offer my advice during the "Summit Meeting" :dude: *


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Cool!*

*Excellent Dude! Looking forward to it! The Bar's stocked and the ice chest is full, see you soon!*
:hat:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*OOH La La!*

*Here's a light test in progress of the Hexagonal Lighting (by Gillusions) in the Floor of the primed, Flying Sub's bottom Hull section. There will be a yellow color added to the lighted sections, like the real prop, and the light source is a good quality Light Sheet. More on this construct in the near future! * 










:wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

been there, done that...










ooo ooo forgot: here's a movie: Flying Sub Action Flic

Unfortunately, it has languished on my bench for 3 years. Gotta do something about that.

I'd like to think I came up with the idea for the lighted floor.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

hi steve i remember your lighted floor from way back when, that is 1 model that lighting is a must. i would like to build a flying sub, never had 1 but if i see 1 i will grab it [with only 1 hand now of course] lol


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Nice!*

*Well done Steve244! That's a great looking Flying Sub! Hope mine turns out as well! Thanks for sharing!* :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Floor*

*"I'd like to think I came up with the idea for the lighted floor." Steve244

Gil over at Gillusions made up the light kit and produces them for sale at various sites. It's a new after-market kit he made up, and it works very well. I'm sure that someone else, like you, may have had this idea before, but Gil developed it, and mass produced it for distribution. Lunar Models has a version for their big kit as well. Kudos on your version Steve244, it really is a very well done build!*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Flying Sub Update!*

*Here's a bit more progress on the Flying Sub project currently in production! There is a great little quick-time clip of the "Nuclear Control Panel" on the "Kit Factory" website.*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Fs*

*Here's a few more updated pictures on recent progress on the Flying Sub build. The Floor has it's 3 Hexagonal lights, and the front hex is the Hatch. There are numerous Fiber Optic details in the Control Panels, and most sub-assemblies like the lighted Engines, are ready to go. I should have this wrapped up late next week!*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Is this thing on....?*

*Anybody out there? Hellooo.....*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

hey, it's saturday morning. Everyone's watching cartoons or hung-over. Then there's us.

In the past there's been discussion about the set piece actually having an engine room. The turbo fans that aurora stuck in there kind of bother me. They would suck Captain Crane's toupee and spit it out. They'd suck up Crane and Nelson and spit them out!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Mmmmm....*

*Well it's a production kit Monogram put out many years ago. Then interior is not accurate, and even with all the after-market parts I added, the rear Wall isn't right. My supplier is working on one of those. You really did a splendid job on yours, I was quite impressed. I'll have this one ready by next week and post final shots then. I hope you like it as your a good builder and your comments would mean a lot to me, but please, be gentle...*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I have a completion problem, mine's been moldering on the bench for 3 years. I can't bring myself to glue the top down, every now and then I work on it but the fit is so frustrating I put it aside and go watch tv. I got it to the point where it would sit flush, but only with too much pressure on the upper hull sections causing splitting along the seams. I'm thinking about redoing the fit, and adding some sort of metal latches to secure it flush to the hull. Gotta be able to remove the top.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Simon, your build and electronic alterations are coming along fantastically well. I've been lurking on this thread a lot but due to mere coincidence (busy at work or something while checking the thread) I haven't made the time to comment on it. I've saved a lot of your pictures as reference even though I have no plans to build this particular model. Your methods of construction are intricate and well thought out. I just wish the model were bigger so the effects would be easier seen from without.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

someone needs to make an aftermarket top that will fit properly, that is the 1 thing that is holding me back from getting a flying sub, the top would frustrate me to no end does the spindrift suffer the same problem ?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, pretty much the same deal when you alter it a lot. The only real way to get these top opening kits to be seamless is to glue the tops down permanently. Then you can't view the interior, it's one or the other with these kits. I have managed to get a Spindrift to fit properly, but the pegs eventually wear out and it won't stay down. What do you want for a mass produced kits that still gets pressed in the molds made in the 60's and 70's? Hopefully new companies will obtain the licenses and produce better, bigger, versions in the near future. Not likely as these kits are "old news", but "boomers" still like this stuff, so it's a possibility.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the larger model the better


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Yeah, pretty much the same deal when you alter it a lot. The only real way to get these top opening kits to be seamless is to glue the tops down permanently. Then you can't view the interior, it's one or the other with these kits. I have managed to get a Spindrift to fit properly, but the pegs eventually wear out and it won't stay down...


One could install heavier-duty fastening hardware.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Mmmmm....*

*...Lets not forget the heavy pneumatic option either!* 
:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Simon, I forgot about this thread. It is hard to remember, with all the forums I visit. 
Awesome work on the Flying Sub! As always, lights make the model look more real. As for the ill fitting tops of the Spindrift, and FS,I am looking to do them with a view of only looking in the windows. 

All future models, that have interiors, and I plan to light, will only have interiors done that I can see from outside. It is a lot of work, and if you can't see it, except in photos, is not as good as seeing it in front of you.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ha! So I can see I wandered into this thread for nothing. Sheese. Well, you know...being single and all and I see the title hanging out there about some guy's buildups and I'm thinking muscles, pecs....maybe a little beefcake shot, but NOOOOooooooooo....

'night guyz! Who loves ya?! ;-)

Da Queen


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> As for the ill fitting tops of the Spindrift, and FS,I am looking to do them with a view of only looking in the windows.
> 
> All future models, that have interiors, and I plan to light, will only have interiors done that I can see from outside. It is a lot of work, and if you can't see it, except in photos, is not as good as seeing it in front of you.


 
They do make some extremely strong, extremely small ceramic magnets, they may work if mounted top and bottom, they should be strong enough to "pull" the warped parts down to the proper mating surfaces. Of course you'd have to diguise them as a console or something when the top was removed for viewing, or possibly countersink putty and paint. Just throwing ideas around.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Just Plain Al said:


> They do make some extremely strong, extremely small ceramic magnets, they may work if mounted top and bottom, they should be strong enough to "pull" the warped parts down to the proper mating surfaces. Of course you'd have to diguise them as a console or something when the top was removed for viewing, or possibly countersink putty and paint. Just throwing ideas around.


Brent Gair's Spindrift uses pegs and sockets, in combination with strong magnets. I would recommend something like stainless steel pegs, and bronze or brass sockets.

It has been decades since I built the FS and Spindrift, so I don't remember the situation. If the hull tops are distorted, one can dip the part in recently boiled water(heat turned off), and effect some permanent tweakage.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I've tweaked it with hot water and Brent's cold toilet flush ( I used a sink). It works to a great extent, but to be able to remove the top and re-seat it with confidence requires something else. The scale is too small for magnets, but I'm intrigued with small metal screws and such. 

I'll have to dream about it for a while.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

small screws would work i think it would keep the top down and when it was time to show the interior just unscrew it, but it would have to be something that could stand repeated doing and undoing. it looks great with the top on but your interior needs to be seen in all it's glory.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

I thought of the screws concept, byt as Bert says, you'd need a system that doesn't wear out over time. And the screws would have to be countersunk and flush sanded to match the exterior without a flaw showing. The little PL kit just doesn't give you the Hull thickness to do this with correctly. All good ideas guys, but even the "Hot Water" trick won't work as the altering of the Hull's shape means the Dome on top wouldn't fit right. Let's face the fact that these old kits, in small scale, have their limitations. The Lunar Models version is about the right size, but the quality is just plain awful on that kit. Maybe if they could revamp it and improve the thing, then you might be able to use some of these concepts on that one.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> ...even the "Hot Water" trick won't work as the altering of the Hull's shape means the Dome on top wouldn't fit right...


True, sometimes the solution to one problem, introduces another. What, specifically, happens when tweaking the upper hull, such that the dome no longer fits? Doesn't the PL Spindrift dome have to be replaced, anyway?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

model maker said:


> small screws would work i think it would keep the top down and when it was time to show the interior just unscrew it, but it would have to be something that could stand repeated doing and undoing. it looks great with the top on but your interior needs to be seen in all it's glory.


Would a slide fastener work? I've seen modeller's use model RR track rail on one side, along with the matching rail joiner on the other. If desired, one could solder the rail to a thin sheet of brass, to give a large area to superglue to the inside of the hull, and similarly with the rail joiner.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

A slide fastener is an interesting concept, it's a thought. Would have to be tweaked with patience and nerves of steel. Whenever you alter the surrounding dimensions on a area that has a flush Dome, you alter the coupler area of the Dome itself, just happens. You can replace the Dome, as it is wedge shapped at the rear, so you could do all this if you were going that route. There is an after-market Dome somewhere out there, maybe DLM? I still think the PL Spindrift is a dead issue as PL was bought out, as many of you know, and all their Sci-Fi products are no longer going to be produced. This does raise the opportunity for another company to obtain the licensing, address these issues, and develop a far better kit. All good thoughts toyroy, well done!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Whenever you alter the surrounding dimensions on a area that has a flush Dome, you alter the coupler area of the Dome itself, just happens. You can replace the Dome, as it is wedge shapped at the rear, so you could do all this if you were going that route. There is an after-market Dome somewhere out there, maybe DLM?...


The Spindrift dome is essentially egg shaped. I tend to think in terms of stuff already available, so something like an Easter egg, like they sometimes put a toy car in, come to mind. Or, a Silly Putty container. Many of these have a clear top, but, if nothing else, something like this could be used for a vacuform pattern.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> A slide fastener is an interesting concept...Would have to be tweaked with patience and nerves of steel.


Another slide fastener idea, is K&S telescopic brass tubing. You could use a solid rod on one side, and a close-fitting tube on the other. Again, the rod and tube can be soldered to some sheet, for fastening to the hull. The rod could be bent pretty easily, to achieve the fit you want.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

I agree, but to find it in the right size replacement Dome, to match the scale of the Ship is the trick. Again I would recommend DLM (Dons Light and Magic) as he is capable of producing something just like that without endless searching for the "perfect" part. Since the upper Hull altered, would make the coupling area of the original Dome a bad match, he could also recast an "upper segment" that holds the Dome area, that matches the new Dome. This, with a little surgery, could replace the entire structure, and be made to work in the existing kit. He's done just that for several of the Trek kits Jack and I work on regularly. This would be less surgery than altering the exisiting kits upper structure, finding a correctly shaped and sized Dome out there, and save some time. Just a thought....


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Another slide fastener idea, is K&S telescopic brass tubing. You could use a solid rod on one side, and a close-fitting tube on the other. Again, the rod and tube can be soldered to some sheet, for fastening to the hull. The rod could be bent pretty easily, to achieve the fit you want.


 Good concept, but this little sucker has very weak structural integrity. Not sure if the Brass tubing would be too much for repeated openings and closing on that little plastic top Hull section. Even with a metal backing epoxied as a re-enforcement, the kit just wasn't designed as a durable item. I'm leaning towards a velcro-like concept, but that has it's limitations too. Modelmaker is right in that the only way to eliminate the problem, is to seal the model shut and enjoy the view from the windows. It's a darn good potential idea though. If you give it a shot, let me know how it turns out toyroy.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Modelmaker is right in that the only way to eliminate the problem, is to seal the model shut and enjoy the view from the windows...


Well, you could all buy surgical laparoscopes. Gimmee a break. You guys don't build all that internal detailing and lighting, to look at it through some tiny, clear plastic windows. And I really don't believe you have to give up a good-fitting hull, although it sounds like a bit of a challenge, given what you are working with.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Well, you could all buy surgical laparoscopes. Gimmee a break. You guys don't build all that internal detailing and lighting, to look at it through some tiny, clear plastic windows. And I really don't believe you have to give up a good-fitting hull, although it sounds like a bit of a challenge, given what you are working with.


 Didn't say you did. If you want to work with these kits as they are, without modifications, you have to live with a bit of problems in that area. These are 20 dollar kits, 5 dollars when I was a kid, they aren't 3000.00 De Boers produced kits, a very high level of craftsmanship. I've seen beautiful scratch-built Spindrifts that had perfect Hull fits, and revealed a detailed interior. Bill Early's is awesome and around 4 feet long. But in that size, and craftsmanship level, he had room to enginner some serious closure mechanisms. If you want to spend time coming up with alternatives, then the field is wide open. I prefer to be able to view the interior myself, as I do spend a great deal of time detailing those. If the item was going to be film-utilized, than a seamless exterior is more important, as a collectible or a showpiece the reverse is true. My point is that it's time that would be put to better use on a better developed kit. This model is 8 inches long, 9 with the Tail included. It's not an impressive display in stature, more towards detail in a tiny scale. As I said before, try it, and show us what you came up with. I'd love to see what another good modeler could come up with on this particular issue. If it's a really good idea that you translate into a workable product, I'll add it to my product line on our new website.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> I've tweaked it with hot water and Brent's cold toilet flush ( I used a sink). It works to a great extent...


Meant to ask about "Brent's cold toilet flush". What is that?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> ...I prefer to be able to view the interior myself, as I do spend a great deal of time detailing those. If the item was going to be film-utilized, than a seamless exterior is more important, as a collectible or a showpiece the reverse is true. My point is that it's time that would be put to better use on a better developed kit...


As I recall, the Flying Sub was the largest, and best detailed, of the Aurora Irwin Allen vehicular kits. The Spindrift was punkier, but then, you almost never saw the damn thing in flight, on the show. I'm a little surprised they made the kit, at all. 

If I was the business end of Aurora, I probably would have made only a diorama scene kit, such as with the giant snake or cat, and featuring just that front quarter of the ship's exterior, which was typically seen on the TV show. That's what one first remembers from the show about the Spindrift, not the interior. 

If they had made such a kit, with recognizable figures of the show's characters, and an included, printed cardstock backdrop, I think they would have captured the essence of the show, as well as any mass-market model kit could. And, I think, even if they sold a quadrillion of those, they would still be in demand as a collectable, as the most desirable collectables are those that best capture the essence of something, from the actual time of the thing.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> As I recall, the Flying Sub was the largest, and best detailed, of the Aurora Irwin Allen vehicular kits. The Spindrift was punkier, but then, you almost never saw the damn thing in flight, on the show. I'm a little surprised they made the kit, at all.
> 
> If I was the business end of Aurora, I probably would have made only a diorama scene kit, such as with the giant snake or cat, and featuring just that front quarter of the ship's exterior, which was typically seen on the TV show. That's what one first remembers from the show about the Spindrift, not the interior.
> 
> If they had made such a kit, with recognizable figures of the show's characters, and an included, printed cardstock backdrop, I think they would have captured the essence of the show, as well as any mass-market model kit could. And, I think, even if they sold a quadrillion of those, they would still be in demand as a collectable, as the most desirable collectables are those that best capture the essence of something, from the actual time of the thing.


 Well said, and I agree that would have been the way to do it!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Another thought: One could weld some additional plastic to the inside of the hull, as a base for metal fasteners. I use MEK(Methyl Ethyl Ketone) to chemically weld styrene plastics(injection-molded kit plastic). When used right, you can get a proper weld, as strong as, or stronger than, the surrounding material. 

Perhaps, one could use super glue, or other adhesives, similarly. I don't know what quality of permanent bonds are possible, using these products. I just know that styrene plastic can be quite strong, when built up thick enough. Easily strong enough, for instance, to hold self-tapping screws. The actual hardware used for holding larger pieces, such as hull halves, together, should still be metal, of course. That's where the previous ideas I've suggested in this thread come in.

If you use MEK, do open the windows, and turn on the fans. Try not to breath it, or get it on you. I apply it using those throw-away hobby brushes. Interestingly, they are not affected by the MEK, and I've used the same brush for months now.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm thinking some kind of hood opener like on a '67 buick.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Well said, and I agree that would have been the way to do it!


Thank you.  Speaking of ships with little screen flight time, have you had anyone ask for a model of the Icarus, from The Planet of the Apes?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> I'm thinking some kind of hood opener like on a '67 buick.


Haven't got a clue. How do those work?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Thank you.  Speaking of ships with little screen flight time, have you had anyone ask for a model of the Icarus, from The Planet of the Apes?


 Yes, I've built a static version of the Wilco Icarus kit, still some "Apes" fans out there.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Yes, I've built a static version of the Wilco Icarus kit, still some "Apes" fans out there.


What do you mean by "static version"?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Mmmmm....*

A "static" build indicates no functions, like lights or sounds. A stunt pistol made of rubber is a good example of a static build.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

toyroy said:


> Meant to ask about "Brent's cold toilet flush". What is that?


Canadian cold water dunk (after heating in hot water and warping). Don't try this at home kids.



toyroy said:


> > Originally Posted by Steve244
> > I'm thinking some kind of hood opener like on a '67 buick.
> 
> 
> ...


Me either, but the tops of the FS and Spindrift are slightly reminiscent of the hood on a 67 Wildcat.

Maybe we should just leave the top off, but the kid in me wants to put it on and fly them around.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> Maybe we should just leave the top off, but the kid in me wants to put it on and fly them around.


What would be really cool, are electric, folding tops, like certain recent cars have. :tongue:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Simply really: epoxy rare earth magnets and small metal strips or buttons. Last a lifetime.

Dude you have a really good website with some TOP NOTCH builds. Just one thing missing from your J2 builds tho.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

I've sent you an e-mail response to this possible item being added on our new site. It's an interesting display, with potential for sales. Wait until you see the 15 by 15 "Alien Planet" diorama Bases we are almost ready to present! Thanks for the post!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Bobman said:


> ...Dude you have a really good website with some TOP NOTCH builds. Just one thing missing from your J2 builds tho.


How did you metalize your Trendmasters J2?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> ...(The Jupiter 2 launch pad is) an interesting display, with potential for sales.


Do you have good drawings of the J2 launch pad? Or, of the tracked gantry towers?

I know that the original props are at the sci-fi museum in Seattle, and are in very good original condition. They're just crying out, for proper drawings to be made of them. There are almost certainly differences between those actual props, and the original Fox studio drawings, which I'm not sure even still exist.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

toyroy said:


> How did you metalize your Trendmasters J2?


I didn't. It's straight out of the box.

Bob


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

I have one too, some were metalized, some not. Depends on the production run and when they were done. It's a really good toy version, even though it's not extremely accurate, I do enjoy mine. Trendmaster did some very cool toys, I have a few LIS ones in my collection. The 24 inch RC B9 is my favorite!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The Gemini 12 lower level is a different profile than the Jupiter 2 so the hull won't match the drawings for the top cradle of the launch tower. 

I made masters of the tower and light towers for a possible kit , including channels in the parts for the wiring for all the lights, but I could only find 5-6 souls willing to buy them. The towers had 9V batteries and LED's and the tower had grain of dust bulbs and MV lenses. Oh Well.. some projects never get off the ground. Henry Prentiss (Gemini_XII) did the original tower master part, I made a copy and flipped it for the other side. Rivets and all, Jeez! Perfect for the PL kit, that was discontinued while we made the master parts! LOL

HERES A PHOTO OF THE REAL TOWER AND GANTRY...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

hows the looner 2 footer coming along ?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> I made masters of the tower and light towers for a possible kit...Henry Prentiss (Gemini_XII) did the original tower master part, I made a copy and flipped it for the other side...


Did you guys work strictly from photographs?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> I have one too, some were metalized, some not. Depends on the production run and when they were done.


Perhaps, the plated ones were the limited edition version? I don't think they made more than one run, of the J2 playsets. 



smercs32118 said:


> Trendmaster did some very cool toys, I have a few LIS ones in my collection. The 24 inch RC B9 is my favorite!


Are you going to buy the Product Enterprises die-cast RC B9?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Perhaps, the plated ones were the limited edition version? I don't think they made more than one run, of the J2 playsets.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to buy the Product Enterprises die-cast RC B9?


 Send me a link and I'll check it out. My most recent purchase is pre-ordering the MR 33 inch TOS Enterprise for my collection. At 1200.00 for the basic version, it's tied up my "goodies" fund for a little while, but it is sweeet!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Send me a link and I'll check it out. My most recent purchase is pre-ordering the MR 33 inch TOS Enterprise for my collection. At 1200.00 for the basic version, it's tied up my "goodies" fund for a little while, but it is sweeet!


I've seen those. Impressive, but that's a LOT of money, for an injection-molded ABS model. Albeit, with a full-metal frame. 

In case others may also be interested in the PE B9:

http://www.productenterprise.com/irwinallen3.html

Monsters in Motion is quoting $80 for them. They will be 10" tall, the same size as the most common TrendMasters B9. In fact, they've used one of those, as the catalog illustration. Plus, many of the features sound similar to those on the TM model. But, it will be die-cast, and infrared RC.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> I've seen those. Impressive, but that's a LOT of money, for an injection-molded ABS model. Albeit, with a full-metal frame.
> 
> In case others may also be interested in the PE B9:
> 
> ...


 Very cool toyroy, Daddy likes! Thanks for the link dude!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

toyroy said:


> Did you guys work strictly from photographs?


Yep! Henry did an excellent job on the master piece, including the correct shape of all the holes and the diameter of those corners. The part also had the correct number of rivets, and all. I found railings in Brass and stairs, and then I fabricated the treaded light towers and "tanks" that supported them. I would have loved to have sold a hundred or so. The parts were used to make high quality molds with alignment jigs so the parts would truely be the same. The stairs and railings were commercially available and the parts used to make the light towers was also from commercial materials but the final parts were molded so dups could be had quickly. I also added details and wire channels under the floor of the circle part for the lighting. We were gonna sell the gantry for 75 bucks and a full set of gantry and 3 towers with treaded units for 165 bucks. Oh Well...... No interest(just 4-5 loyal Sci-fi buffs)


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> ...I would have loved to have sold a hundred or so...We were gonna sell the gantry for 75 bucks and a full set of gantry and 3 towers with treaded units for 165 bucks. Oh Well...... No interest(just 4-5 loyal Sci-fi buffs)


You did all this, for the POLAR LIGHTS kit??? Maybe, this was the problem:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2 Launch Pad*

*Well my friend I think it's a freakin' awesome item and I'd love to sell those if you can still produce kits! Call me at my website service number 386-295-7997 if you ever want to post them on our new website's product page. I am positive we could promote them and sell them if they were available and in stock at our warehouse. We work on a consignment basis, and that turns off some people, but Jack and I are honest business oriented partners, and we pay what we owe to our vendors. We have earned the trust of my clients and vendors over the years and I assure you we could work out an amicable way of getting this product to the modeling market. Think it over, I think it would be a wonderful addition to our growing product line! There are thousands of J2 owners out there, and I get orders for them many times a year, what a splendid add-on display for those clients who want it all!*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Toy, you're a scream!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

smercs32118 said:


> *Well my friend I think it's a freakin' awesome item and I'd love to sell those if you can still produce kits! Call me at my website service number 386-295-7997 if you ever want to post them on our new website's product page. I am positive we could promote them and sell them if they were available and in stock at our warehouse. We work on a consignment basis, and that turns off some people, but Jack and I are honest business oriented partners, and we pay what we owe to our vendors. We have earned the trust of my clients and vendors over the years and I assure you we could work out an amicable way of getting this product to the modeling market. Think it over, I think it would be a wonderful addition to our growing product line! There are thousands of J2 owners out there, and I get orders for them many times a year, what a splendid add-on display for those clients who want it all!*


I don't have the space to set up a decent production run of 25 or so, and I don't know if I'll even be able to stay in the house (Sewer line problem)much less set up the pouring, mixing, parts stacks, QA etc so prolly not any time soon. Heck, never even built one for ME! Henry has one though.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Thats unfortunate, it is an awesome item and should you eventually produce a few, I'd love the post them on the site.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Back to Business*

*Well now that we have disucssed all sorts of nifty stuff, back to the business at hand. Here are the most recent pictures of the Flying Sub project. Almost completed, a few details remain as I wait for the paint to cure fully. Will post final shots next week!*


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> *...back to the business at hand. Here are the most recent pictures of the Flying Sub project...*


This really was a kit for kids, wasn't it? As excellent as your work is, the scale of the model is just too small, to really appreciate the interior. 

As I recall the full-size interior shots, I remember the beams, with Irwin Allen's trademark lightening holes. I remember the pilot and co-pilot snapping straps around their necks, as they prepared to launch, which supposedly served as hands-free microphones. And, I remember the light show given off by the round windows to the reactor. You would need a substantially larger model, to do justice to the interior.

I think the Flying Sub's exterior design, as seen on the show, is attractive, but the Aurora kit again let one down, by diverging from the show model's lines. I was painfully aware of this, at the time I built my kit, but this was long before any reference books, let alone Beta or VHS videotape, was available.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*!!!!!!!*

*You have a point, but let me take a few close-ups with all the lights turned on in the proper setting and I might just chage your mind. Agreed the lines are not an exact match, but given the choice, the Lunar Models is a piece of crap. I know, I built it. By the way, all models were intended for us "kids" back then. I was paid over 1000.00 to produce this, so it's hardly kid stuff anymore. High quality crafted kits, like De Boers, and Master Piece Models, produce some serious scale and detail oriented kits that are definitely not for kids. The Amati U-Boat I recently built, and is in Chatham Publishing's latest book, "Type VII-C U-Boats" by Roger Chesneau, is a tough adult skill level kit, very challenging.

I do have a very nice custom made "Fusion Core" Wall with a special LED cluster that has been shown on my website for weeks, and to me, it's darned close to the real thing. There are numerous lighted details in the instrument panels with Fiber Optic strands, and the "Nuclear Engines" have dispersal filters that show up gray unlit, and blazing Red activated. The small scale does prevent us from adding those great Seat Restraints and such, but I ask again that you wait until I do my "beauty shots" before you make a final decision. This is, after all, still in production.

Starting off your post with the statement "This really was a kit for kids, wasn't it?" is a tad insulting considering the effort and time that went into maximizing the detail I could work with. Not to be mean or anything, but can I see your Flying Sub build? "Put your money where your mouth is" kind of thing. If you've managed to get one really detailed, I'd love to see it! I don't suffer from the delusion that I'm the best there is, so I love to see others work. I do wish they had tapered the edges more like the real version, on that point, I completely agree. *


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> *...all models were intended for us "kids" back then. I was paid over 1000.00 to produce this, so it's hardly kid stuff anymore.*


I don't know about ALL model kits from that time being for kids. Grown-ups have been making models pretty much forever. Plastic injection-molded kits found a ready market, partly because they were so inexpensive. Even kids could afford them. So, certain kits WERE targeted mainly to kids.

And then, there's that "the difference between men and boys, is the price of their toys" thing... 



smercs32118 said:


> *Starting off your post with the statement "This really was a kit for kids, wasn't it?" is a tad insulting considering the effort and time that went into maximizing the detail I could work with.*


No insult to your work intended. I DID say "As excellent as your work is..." 

I was referring to the Aurora(later, Monogram, and then, ???) kit. By kit, I meant the box of parts.



smercs32118 said:


> *I do wish they had tapered the edges more like the real version...*


If you mean the front, yes, there were some things about the front, which didn't look right. Weren't the window panels inset more deeply on the show prop, for one thing?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> I don't know about ALL model kits from that time being for kids. Grown-ups have been making models pretty much forever. Plastic injection-molded kits found a ready market, partly because they were so inexpensive. Even kids could afford them. So, certain kits WERE targeted mainly to kids.
> 
> And then, there's that "the difference between men and boys, is the price of their toys" thing...
> 
> ...


 There were many differences in the shape and tapering of the front and sides, as well as the overall shape.I would love to see a high end quality company develop a really good version of this kit, it is elegant and has always been one of my favorites. But this ol' Monogram kit is all most of us have to work with. You avoided my question however, where is a picture of your efforts on this build? I'd like to see some of your work toyroy, just as a basis for me to see your level of craftsmanship as you seem keen on making all sorts of educated observations on models in general. You seem very well versed in many fatcoids, but what do you build and how? For a guy who really knows a lot about this hobby, I'm really curious at what work you do. Please share with the rest of the class!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> You avoided my question however, where is a picture of your efforts on this build? I'd like to see some of your work toyroy, just as a basis for me to see your level of craftsmanship...what do you build and how?...Please share with the rest of the class!


I can't afford a digital camera, and if I could, it would take me months to decide which one to buy.

I haven't built either the Flying Sub, or the Spindrift, since I was a kid. My recent model making efforts tend not to impress anyone but me, so I shouldn't have said anything here.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Simon, she is looking beautiful! I have always loved your detail work. Making it look as close as you can to the show version. The Seaview and Flying Sub, to me has never looked out dated, even after 40 years. 

Are you getting the DVDs of the series? Have you seen the Flying Sub in the TV movie, City Beneath The Sea, by Irwin Allen? If they do remake VTTBOTS, as mentioned, they better not change the subs. You can't better designs, in my opinion.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

I can only attest to Simon's builds as I have seen them up close and personal. The only drawback I can offer to the forum is that his camera doesn't do his builds justice. The Spindrift and Nostromo he recently completed were absolutely amazing to see in real life. I saw the beginnings of the Flying Sub he was working on and only wish I could see the finished product up close. It would be well worth every penny.

Jack


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Simon, she is looking beautiful! I have always loved your detail work. Making it look as close as you can to the show version. The Seaview and Flying Sub, to me has never looked out dated, even after 40 years.
> 
> Are you getting the DVDs of the series? Have you seen the Flying Sub in the TV movie, City Beneath The Sea, by Irwin Allen? If they do remake VTTBOTS, as mentioned, they better not change the subs. You can't better designs, in my opinion.


 I agree Lloyd, those designs are flawless, and you better believe I got the VTTBOTS DVD's, love to play them in the background while I work on the FS. I have seen "City beneath the Sea", and while I was digging up reference for this build, noticed the FS Sub in it, had slightly different colors inside and around the Window trim. I guess they just wanted to make it a little different for that film. Thanks for the kind words, I really like the way it turned out, regardless of the kit's limitations in scale. Just wait until I rev her up and take some fun shots with a background and a bit of low level lighting!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> I agree Lloyd, those designs are flawless, and you better believe I got the VTTBOTS DVD's, love to play them in the background while I work on the FS. I have seen "City beneath the Sea", and while I was digging up reference for this build, noticed the FS Sub in it, had slightly different colors inside and around the Window trim. I guess they just wanted to make it a little different for that film. Thanks for the kind words, I really like the way it turned out, regardless of the kit's limitations in scale. Just wait until I rev her up and take some fun shots with a background and a bit of low level lighting!


 Hi Ya Simon. I have seen your stuff on Uncle Odies site(My stuff is on there too). Love your work!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

beatlepaul said:


> Hi Ya Simon. I have seen your stuff on Uncle Odies site(My stuff is on there too). Love your work!


 Hey beatlepaul, we've chatted before, thanks for the kind words. Uncle Odie just featured my Spindrift on his site, he has always been very cool about posting my stuff and is a fan of my work.He helped me promote a lot when I began my biz, and is a solid stand-up guy, God bless him! I've seen your stuff, excellent work, you are a talented builder and I enjoy looking at your work. Take care my friend!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

hey beatlepaul, how is your scifi metropolis 2 foot jupiter 2 doing ?i haven't heard a thing from them in a year ! his last update was august 05. did they go out of business already ?


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2*

*No they have most definitely not gone out of business as I have been in contact with them recently. They have run into the same thing I have developing new products, it takes a lot of time. Sometimes a lot more than you originally thought Bert. I am extremely hopeful that they will be the next guys to put out the "ultimate" Jupiter 2, and I am in a position to build their 24 inch version as they have agreed to supply me this, as an upgrade to the 12 inch PL which is now out of production. Give them some time, they have "wonderful things" coming soon. Anybody want Papa Smurf to build them a 24 inch J2, talk to me.....I want one too!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Oh Boy!*

*OK, for those who have been following the Flying Sub build, it's finished! I gotta seal her and prep the Base, but I'll have pictures within 48 hours. Yes, it's freakin' nice, scale or whatever shortcomings be dammed, it's a beauty. Remember, I take no credit, I am but an instrument of a higher power, this is God's work. He just works through me. I have had wayyyyy to much tequilla guys and girls. Anyways, I promise you'll love these coming shots!!!* :hat:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

model maker said:


> hey beatlepaul, how is your scifi metropolis 2 foot jupiter 2 doing ?i haven't heard a thing from them in a year ! his last update was august 05. did they go out of business already ?


 Hi Bert! My Jupiter 2 is cool! I actually had it out the other day. I have my own little room/ Storage area in my house for my build ups.Hope your doing fine!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> *OK, for those who have been following the Flying Sub build, it's finished! I gotta seal her and prep the Base, but I'll have pictures within 48 hours. Yes, it's freakin' nice, scale or whatever shortcomings be dammed, it's a beauty. Remember, I take no credit, I am but an instrument of a higher power, this is God's work. He just works through me. I have had wayyyyy to much tequilla guys and girls. Anyways, I promise you'll love these coming shots!!!* :hat:


 Cool! Can't wait for you to post the pics brother!!!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

beatlepaul said:


> Cool! Can't wait for you to post the pics brother!!!


 Thanks Beatlepaul, gotta make another pitcher of Margaritas......


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks simon for the update, i want one of those 2 ft. jupiter 2's from them, it looks a lot better and the parts are much cleaner looking than the lunar models 2 footer i built.i wish they would update their site with ordering information and prices.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

smercs32118 said:


> *...the Lunar Models is a piece of crap. I know, I built it. *


Vacuuform kits aren't as easy to DO as a simple injected or cast epoxy kit can be but it really is a matter of skill and planning that makes or breaks a project. 

I've seen LOTS of horrid vacuform kits that, when completed by skilled craftsmen looked as good or better then injected kits.

Check out the QuickTime clip in my Photo Album for what I did with my Vacuform LM Jupiter 2 as far as lighting the core & bubble...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> Vacuuform kits aren't as easy to DO as a simple injected or cast epoxy kit can be but it really is a matter of skill and planning that makes or breaks a project.
> 
> I've seen LOTS of horrid vacuform kits that, when completed by skilled craftsmen looked as good or better then injected kits.


And, of course, any model can be built from scratch. Kits are simply an expediency. 

I remember our local hobby shop having kits for just about anything: paint by numbers, macrame, mosaics, balsa and tissue airplanes; even kits for HO locomotives, which were otherwise available ready-to-run. I think there was a "kit period", back in the sixties and seventies.


Y3a said:


> Check out the QuickTime clip in my Photo Album for what I did with my Vacuform LM Jupiter 2 as far as lighting the core & bubble...


Both your model, and the effects, look just right!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

And while we are talking Flying Sub kits, Mike Botelho designed a surprisingly good-looking paper model, which is available on Uncle Odie's site:

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage-dioramas/00014.html


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Anyone make a flying Flying Sub? I have seen the RC Seaview, and a Flying Sub would be fantastic.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Flying Sub Completed!*

*OK guys, it's done, and here's some shots. It's just a little old Monogram so all the critics take that into account before cutting in on it. And, show me your version before you say anything negative, that's fair in my book. I left the top opening, as the client wanted, and it isn't a perfect fit, but the interior is worth it! I extended the blue striping as far as could, but the dimensions of the front part don't allow enough room between the Headlights and the edge of the Windshield to match them up without looking "scrunched". The kit isn't a prefect match to the prop, so there are limitations, I can only go as far as the kit allows. All that said and done, here's some lighted shots of my little Summer project.*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> *OK guys, it's done, and here's some shots. It's just a little old Monogram so all the critics take that into account before cutting in on it. And, show me your version before you say anything negative, that's fair in my book. I left the top opening, as the client wanted, and it isn't a perfect fit, but the interior is worth it! I extended the blue striping as far as could, but the dimensions of the front part don't allow enough room between the Headlights and the edge of the Windshield to match them up without looking "scrunched". The kit isn't a prefect match to the prop, so there are limitations, I can only go as far as the kit allows. All that said and done, here's some lighted shots of my little Summer project.*


 Great Job Simon! It came out fantastic. The Flying Sub's design is still fresh Some 39 years later.Anyhoo, again great job!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Anyone make a flying Flying Sub?


You could stick an Estes rocket motor in the paper model. That'll fly.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> *OK guys, it's done, and here's some shots. It's just a little old Monogram so all the critics take that into account before cutting in on it. And, show me your version before you say anything negative, that's fair in my book. I left the top opening, as the client wanted, and it isn't a perfect fit, but the interior is worth it! I extended the blue striping as far as could, but the dimensions of the front part don't allow enough room between the Headlights and the edge of the Windshield to match them up without looking "scrunched". The kit isn't a prefect match to the prop, so there are limitations, I can only go as far as the kit allows. All that said and done, here's some lighted shots of my little Summer project.*


Very impressive lighting!

I'm afraid I haven't made myself understood, here. I did not, at any time, intend to sound critical of YOUR work. What ideas I have offered, pertained to the Aurora/Monogram kits, or kits, in general, and were intended for the(hopeful) benefit of ALL modelmakers.

I fully understand that you build models from kits on a professional basis, and that you charge your client based on the amount of work you do, to satisfy his specifications.

Your photos here, show me what specific problems with the removable top section of the Flying Sub kit you, Steve, and Model Maker were speaking of. Your build is very nice, regardless of the kit defects!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

*Thanks toyroy, and thats appreciated. I also long for a really good version of this kit to come out one day, but I must work with what is available. Clients usually submit the kits, it's really their choice what I build, as I do this "for-hire". No offense is ever taken as long as it's not venomous. This kit is not easy to get right, there are many flaws in fit, and it's out of square. The molds, that were made in the mid-sixties, were never updated, so it's made from very old plastic kit making technology specs. Imagine Tamiya making this kit, or Fine Scale, now that would be accurate and not have all the "bugs" this one has. But part of being a good modeler is to take on those challenges, learn from them, and become better at fixing flaws with technique and experience. All part of the growing curve for any enthusiast of the craft! So just keep on modeling, you will always get better with every building experience.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Excellent. I'm glad you opted to leave the top unglued, these things need to be opened up and enjoyed.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Steve244 said:


> Excellent. I'm glad you opted to leave the top unglued, these things need to be opened up and enjoyed.


 I agree, the kit was meant to open, so go with the flow...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> I agree, the kit was meant to open, so go with the flow...


 INTERIOR-INTERIOR-INTERIOR- INTERIOR !!!!!! must see that interior.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Anyone make a flying Flying Sub? I have seen the RC Seaview, and a Flying Sub would be fantastic.


A couple of years back, I saw a website with several buildups of the Flying Sub.

A few of them were Radio Controlled and one of them was a flying Flying Sub!

Maybe subcommittee has some info?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Mr. Dave Merriman did a super job on an RC underwater FS-1. 
I remember some photos of it in a Divers test tank. 
He knows just about everything about the Seaview too!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Mr. Dave Merriman did a super job on an RC underwater FS-1.
> I remember some photos of it in a Divers test tank.
> He knows just about everything about the Seaview too!


 I know Dave, he does AMAZING work! He was very helpful when I began my venture years ago. A very nice fellow and kind to the "little guys". Did you know he now works for the Navy and designs test models for new Sub prototypes? Now that's a talented modeler. His RC Flying Sub was the coolest thing I ever saw in those "pool" shots! One day, if he ever finds the time, I want one of his 6 foot Seaviews! But, ....where to put it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I remember seeing Dave's RC Flying Sub. But just think of a flying one, I don't see how it would work. But anything is possible, if one can figure it out.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

heiki said:


> A couple of years back, I saw a website with several buildups of the Flying Sub.
> 
> A few of them were Radio Controlled and one of them was a flying Flying Sub!


A Flying Sub model that actually FLIES? Come on, that thing has the aerodynamics of a brick!

Is it possible that it flew on a wire, like those old tethered airplane toys?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

a model ISN'T gonna fly. the front is like a spoiler, their is NO elevators or ailerons. No place to put real controllable power to force it thru the air, and center of gravity problems too.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Y3a said:


> a model ISN'T gonna fly. the front is like a spoiler, their is NO elevators or ailerons. No place to put real controllable power to force it thru the air, and center of gravity problems too.


From what I remember, the flying model had the front windows removed and the grills for the air intakes was larger. sucked in alot of air.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*"Can you fly Bobby?"*

*Interesting stuff guys. did you know that the "Can it fly" question was posed by some guys at MIT or CALTECH, can't remember which genius factory it was, about the original Enterprise NCC-1701? The debate over the engineering of this Ship's design, and it's frail Nacelles, has been discussed over the years, and these guys put it to the test in a Wind Tunnel. The results, the ship flew like a bird and was extremely stable. I would have thought different, but there you go. To me, the Flying Sub looks like a fairly good design with the same basic shape as a Plane's Wing. With some modifications, like heiki mentioned, looks like it would fly very well. Anybody got a Wind Tunnel? *


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> *...the "Can it fly" question was posed by some guys at MIT or CALTECH...about the original Enterprise NCC-1701...these guys put it to the test in a Wind Tunnel. The results, the ship flew like a bird and was extremely stable. I would have thought different, but there you go.*


The Enterprise was never intended to "fly" in ANY atmosphere, so I wonder why anyone would wonder about her aerodynamics. Except, of course, the model rocket designers at Estes.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

toyroy said:


> The Enterprise was never intended to "fly" in ANY atmosphere, so I wonder why anyone would wonder about her aerodynamics. Except, of course, the model rocket designers at Estes.


 It was a discussion that came up on many forums over the years. I realize in Space there is no friction, but the concept came up a lot, what if? Purely theoretical, simple human curiousity was all there was to it.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice Monogram Flying sub. 
I think that David Merrriman's Flying Sub model is not a flying model, it may be an RC submarine - I do not think that it flies
I know that he has built a large RC Seaview.

Dave


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Your are correct, Dave built an RC FS, and Seaview, both did swim, neither flew. We were just talking theory, not an actual functional item.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

It's amazing to me what will fly if you put enough power on it. At an airshow back in the 1970's, I remember seeing someone fly a 1:1 scale model of "WWI Fighting Ace" Snoopy on his doghouse!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Ever seen that crazy clip of the RC flying lawnmower? It's a scream!!! Love the Dr.Strangelove avatar Ilbasso!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

smercs32118 said:


> Ever seen that crazy clip of the RC flying lawnmower? It's a scream!!!


I've SEEN those, and I totally agree, LOL! Unfortunately, I haven't managed to see "Lawnmower Man", yet.


smercs32118 said:


> Love the Dr.Strangelove avatar Ilbasso!


Me, too. VERY classy! Also, a great perquisite, of being a H.T. supporter.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Zenk you, mein Fuehrer...I mean, Mister President...


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Yeah!*

*One of my all-time favorite films, Kubrick was a freakin' genius, and Sellers was a great actor.

"You are most velcome, Heil Hit....I mean... yes... Mr. President...."

"Fluoride...that's how their doing it....."*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Dumb*

*This message was edited due to lack of patience on my part, and too many painkillers for the leg surgery. Have a nice day all! :wave: Purple elephants with sneakers flying around my room again, Annie! Get my gun!*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

gotta get me some of those...


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Hey!!!*

*Just going crazy!!! I'm stuck in bed for weeks, and the pain is driving me maaaaadddd! Gotta get back to the model building bench.....Aaaaargh.... :* 

:tongue:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> *Just going crazy!!! I'm stuck in bed for weeks, and the pain is driving me maaaaadddd! Gotta get back to the model building bench.....Aaaaargh.... :*
> 
> :tongue:


 I know about those elephants, been seeing them myself a time or two with this crushed hand injury, hope you are feeling better Simon.
Bert


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

model maker said:


> I know about those elephants, been seeing them myself a time or two with this crushed hand injury, hope you are feeling better Simon.
> Bert


 Thanks Bert, just reaaaallllyyy bored!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

.....


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

this is what my left hand looks like after a month and a halfwell i guess i can't get the pics posted lol simon i will send you a couple of my hand brace.
Bert


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Ouch!*

*Looked painful Bert,sent you an x-ray of the hardware removed from my Tibia/Ankle region, what did you think of those babies? Kind of reminds you of the Terminator's Endoskeleton, don't it ?*

:freak:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

that looks like it was painful to begin with but must be very painful after, get well my friend. that is some hardware they used.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

32 titanium screws and 2 titanium brackets, I felt like a mobile hardware store! Saw the Doc today, all is going well, will be able to back to work,in a limited capacity, after Labor day!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Gee Smercs, do you get to keep that expensive hardware ? It's gotta fit in a model of some kind somewhere !!
Seriously, I hope you guys both have a quick recovery !!
Dabbler


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> Gee Smercs, do you get to keep that expensive hardware ? It's gotta fit in a model of some kind somewhere !!
> Seriously, I hope you guys both have a quick recovery !!
> Dabbler


 thanks Dab.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

*As a matter of fact, I got to keep all the Titanium. Rocket Nose Cone material I hear. I'll find a use for this material, of that I'm sure. Think of the possibilities....a prop quality Star Ship build with real Titanium Heat Shields!!! Awesome....

Thanks for the kind words, we both appreciate it a lot!!*


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Nuts and Bolts*

*Here's the picture I sent to Bert!*


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Egads, that is gruesome !! Who did the work, Colin Clive ??


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

heres mine


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

another view


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job you've done there Bert ! ? Hope you're not a left-handed fastball pitcher !!
Looks like that one finger is pointing out UFO's or something. Or is it just not on speaking terms with your thumb ??


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yep pretty painful, it feels like a ufo


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Egads, that is gruesome !! Who did the work, Colin Clive ??


 *More like Clive Barker!* :drunk:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Simon and Bert, I hope both of you recover very soon! Want to see some more of your great works.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Simon and Bert, I hope both of you recover very soon! Want to see some more of your great works.


 WORKING ON IT...HOHOHHO...!!


----------

